

Massacre at IBM - raheemm
http://steveblank.com/2012/08/03/massacre-at-ibm

======
japhyr
_Find and Fix Bad News. Bad news early is good news, if you find and fix it
early._

This is my immediate takeaway from this article. I am just learning to not be
shy about showing people my projects early, to start the validation process as
soon as possible. I have been surprised to see that people not liking some of
my ideas actually feels good, because it frees me to either improve the ideas,
work on something else, or push hard and try to show that my idea does have
merit.

------
dsr_
tl;dr: if you ignore your customers, pretty soon they will ignore you.

(Almost all of their customers said that they needed a particular feature. Not
having it was costing them production time. The few customers who didn't
explicitly say they needed it were considered evidence that nobody really
needed it. Selective deafness.)

------
nailer
That was a really horrible way to give a story a linkbait headline,
intentionally or otherwise. Flagged.

A former IBMer.

------
andrewcooke
envelopE. the word is envelope. please. "envelop" is a verb and completely
throws the reader. twice.

------
jacques_chester
I'm currently reading _The Strategy and Tactics of Pricing_ by Nagle et al.
And something similar is jumping out at me -- in terms of going deep into the
customer's world and finding out how your product adds value.

Talking. The best thing since pointy sticks.

------
jpxxx
What an amazingly tasteless headline.

------
anaran
bad headline.

bad spell checking.

shameless self-promotion.

gathering requirements during dinner and compressing the schedule from 18
months to 9. I'm sure it was great to work in engineering there and keep those
managers honest.

